# gone is my b13 but i have a plan......



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

after a few years of working on my car http://members.cardomain.com/greenb13 i have sold it to a friend. after he wrecked his b14 he strarted hounding me about my car untill i finally caved and gladly took $5,000 dollars out of his pockets. while my brother is still living in japan i am working on purchasing a skyline or silvia. he has a silvia and a cefiro. the cefiro is on the link to my old car. i dont have pics of the silvia yet. i am hoping that if i cant get either of those cars i can find a b13 se-r. well anyway let me know what you think of my gone but not forgotten sentra.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

a cefiro eh? you could easily convert an infiniti i30 to a cefiro..

as for the sentra, likin' those rims but not a big fan of the front end..but nice anyway


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

The sentra is pretty nice, but the front bumper looks akward without the side skirts and rear bumper to match...


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

where can i find that bumper and the rest of the body kit?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

dude, its a civic bumper, it'll cost a lot to fit on there...

Also to nstalr01... I think you should have waited for the sides and rear before you put the front on, that way painting would be cheaper, now you have to paint the sides and rear (or your friend does) I think it'll be sick looking once the kit is finished tho (but I personally would ditch the stickers on the side)


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the paint didnt cost a dime. the sides were on the way but got broken in shipping. i did the work modifing the car and bumper m,yself so no outragous labor bills. if you are looking for that kit try looking at versusmotorsport.com i think they offer a similiar kit with less modifing. we used the stickers to help advertise what we sell and install at my job. it wasnt my idea my boss thought it would be a great advertising tool.


----------

